
You're probably not ready for programming - Skywing
http://rycole.com/2014/03/13/programming-isnt-for-you.html
======
kang
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:6DXHCsx...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:6DXHCsxOH9YJ:rycole.com/2014/03/13/programming-
isnt-for-you.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=in)

~~~
mistercow
Thanks for the mirror, although the content sadly isn't all that much more
useful than the 404 page.

~~~
Skywing
You won't read that book again because the ending's just too hard to take.

------
matt_heimer
[https://github.com/ryancole/ryancole.github.com/blob/bd36fcc...](https://github.com/ryancole/ryancole.github.com/blob/bd36fccff82afbc34ad0ec1f2c7296429176832a/_posts/2014-03-13-programming-
isnt-for-you.md)

------
thenerdfiles
Debugging. Hacking is stepping into a program's skin. It's spinning your
laptop around to turn into an effect what someone just blurted out in
conversation about what the app should do. Hacking is looking at 3D view in FF
and saying "cool." Not "why?" Hacking is rewriting the same if statement
knowing full well the profiler will tell you the story. Hacking is forever
hoping the damn computer will do what you want, or feel, rather than what you
tell it. Hacking is forever refactoring like a kid smacking piano keys until
4am because you know that daylight shit is just tedium and yet another lunch
with essentially the same ingredients. It is living to the fullest extent of
one's own stupidity, and thriving on the next crushing blow to your ego.

Hacking is ego death.

------
NoodleIncident
"you won't make it very far unless you just like being told why what you wrote
is bad every day."

This is what I try to explain to people, but I fail every time.

------
mistercow
>Please, explain to me why JS doesnt suck.

I have no idea why the author has meandered onto this tangent, but in any
case: no, that's not how it works. You made the preposterously unlikely claim
that JavaScript is "literally the worste programming language ever". Not just
a bad language, not just hyperbolically "totally the worst", but _literally_
the worst language ever created.

Defending that position is on you.

~~~
zimpenfish
Lucky that "literally" can also mean "hyperbolically".

------
greenyoda
_" Javascript is literally the worste [sic] programming language ever."_

The author clearly has a lack of historical perspective. I'm not a big fan of
JavaScript, but I'd much rather program in JavaScript than BASIC or COBOL or
FORTRAN IV.

~~~
NoodleIncident
In the context of the post (putting hello_world.js in perspective vs Actual
Coding), it's clearly meant as hyperbole to make a point.

------
TheSisb2
Random person's random opinion. Not to be rude but almost none of these types
of articles, whether positive or negative, should be taken all that seriously
nor be given the time of day in form of discussion.

~~~
Skywing
Oh give it a break. Be rude if you want to be. Not like anybody actually cares
anyway.

------
jelled
404 error. Is this some kind of level?

------
nemasu
For some reason, I enjoyed that read.

